# Horizontal Grouping and Weight Distribution



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats my guess. the form ... you ever heard pratice makes perfect? well its not true... only PERFECT pratice makes perfect... get the form down first....its better to shoot 1 perfect arrow than to sling 20 arrows.


----------



## tackful (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, agree completely. I use a fairly light bow so that it's possible to shoot a fair amount without becoming tired and sloppy. Usual practice is only 3-4 arrows at a time, then a slow walk up to the target and back.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Horizontal groups are improved with attention to string alignment, 

do you put the string blurr to the bow side if the pin? or the outside?

assuming one or the other, the next question is the bow dead vertical? or do you cant it sometimes?

ask someone to watch you...and correct as needed
Good luck , write back


----------



## tackful (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually I don't use a sight, only shooting instinctively at short distances. Doing my best to hold the bow vertical, although I have noticed that it does rotate clockwise slightly (RH) upon release. Will try to watch that tomorrow.


----------

